# ATI tool troubles



## Prophet (Dec 15, 2007)

So i just picked up my 8800GTS 512mb card and am trying to overclock it. I've never overclocked a card before, so heres my problem.
when i try to find my max core  or max mem, i get a message saying that my video card i selected doesnt seem to be used by windows. just below that it says visual testing has been disabled and i should enable my monitor output. 

I am running a 32" LCd tv on a DVI to HDMI connector, and have been fidling around with all the settings i can find, no luck.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2007)

What version of ATItools are you running?

Also I dont recommend that the "find max" buttons are used. Try typing in the value in 10MHz jumps or move the slider in the same incriments until instability is reached, ten lower clocks by 10-20MHz for stability.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 15, 2007)

i'm using version 0.26

In the ATItools main screen my defualt settings are all 0's, i cant scan for artifacts, see a 3d image, or do anything really


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2007)

Try moving to ATITool 0.27 betas....either beta3 or 4 and see if there is any help there.

Also there are other options suckh as Rivatuner 2.06 and also "coolbits" added to the Nvidia control panel to OC the card! (coolbits now requires Ntune to run as well)


----------

